# Brisby is getting a tummy??



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Alright... Maybe I should cut back on the cheerios...
Or maybe...
She is pregnant?

I have had Brisby for almost a month. She was tiny when I got her and has grown quite a bit. However, her stomach has started to grow more.
And i think I noticed her nipples more predominantly than I think they would usually be.

If she is, she is probably about 1 week maybe 2 weeks into pregnancy.... She isn't too big in the stomach, but i have never felt her nipples when petting her regularly and i did tonight. 

Here is the thing though... I have no place or ability to rehome baby rats. I mean if I have to... ill find a way, but I can't afford them. I know that makes me seem irresponsible, but I made sure I had enough money, as a soon to be college student, to provide for 2 rats... Not 20. And I made sure to get females, watched them for several days in the petstore to make sure there were no signs of this. I know for sure I have 2 females too.

Which brings me to my next point... I knew I had mice at my parents house, but was informed they could not mate with rats. I didn't know a wild rat was living with us. Is that bad for Brisby or the pups? Should there be any? Can I rehome part wild pups? Will they be likely to have diseases?

Maybe I am overreacting, but I want to do what is best for my baby, and her possible babies... Help!?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

It is also probably worth mentioning that Brisby is usually very energetic and doesn't sit still often. But lately she will cuddle near my chin or sleeps all day! Like, she is awake a little to play with Alore, her cagemate. But usually they sleep.

I have also had to refill food more than usual for 2-3 days straight.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Many posts I have seen have been over reactions but I can see why, possibly having to deal 20 rats is a scary thought. But have your girls been free ranged without you watching, would there be any possible way for your girls to have come in contact with a male rat. Your girl could be feeling fat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh and if they are part wild then you can still find them homes you will just need to properly inform the new rat parents, if your girl is pregnant.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

They never free range with out me. And i always keep them close incase my dogs get in. 
The only thing I could think of was mating through the cage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I have never heard of that happening with any animal but animals do get into very odd situations. In my opinion it just seems highly unlikely for your rat to be pregnant if you do not have males. I feel like you would see more evidence of wild rats in your house. This is why I have boys, they can't get pregnant.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

I doubt she mated through the bars of the cage, I've seen rats mate at my friend's house and they need to be pretty close to do the deed.

Does having her for "almost a month" mean 3 weeks or 4 weeks? She may have mated the day before you got her and is just now showing as they will barely start showing on their 3rd week in.
Also, how old is she? Is there some way she may be getting out of the cage?

I have tons of wild mice and rats(my cat lets me know -_-) and I have never had a rat or mouse be bred through the bars, and I've only ever kept girls.

Start giving her some hard-boiled or scrambled eggs, just in case she's pregnant and separate her from your other rat, ideally in a tank or bin cage.


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Almost a month would be 3 weeks and a few days. 
I dont think she is getting out. I dont think she would go back to the cage if she did.
We had a class pet rat who never got out but got pregnant. So I think it is possible, gosh, i hope i am over reacting


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

She was squirmy here. But this is the best picture I have. It doesn't look like much from this I guess.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

RattieKupo said:


> She was squirmy here. But this is the best picture I have. It doesn't look like much from this I guess.
> View attachment 119481
> 
> View attachment 119489
> ...


Rats can't mate through the bars. Unless she got out of her cage and mated with a wild rat, she's probably not pregnant. 

From the pictures you posted. She doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Alright. I won't worry too much then. Im just paranoid i guess, as a first time rat owner  

Thanks for the help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

She is starting to get bigger, and shred things. She shredded her favorite hanging home I made! I don't think I am over reacting anymore. What are good proteins to give her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

Scrambled eggs is a very good protein

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

RattieKupo said:


> She is starting to get bigger, and shred things. She shredded her favorite hanging home I made! I don't think I am over reacting anymore. What are good proteins to give her?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you're still thinking she got bred through the bars, then she's still not pregnant. It's impossible for a rat to breed through the cage bars. 

If she actually got loose and there's a wild male rat in your house, then it's possible. 

So, she would have actually had to been loose and come into contact with a "male" rat, or a male rat would have found a way into her cage. Do you have any updated pictures??


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe she did then. I don't think she could have, but maybe.
Then again, my science teacher, in 7th grade, believes that our classroom rat bred through the bars.

And sources. The last giving a possible explanation, although they are skeptical. 
http://www.petresearch.net/phpBB2/can-rats-mate-through-cage-bars-t16608.html


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070902180521AAdTdP1

http://www.nfrs.org/
breedingpart1.html

No pics yet, hard to get her to stay still ling enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

RattieKupo said:


> Maybe she did then. I don't think she could have, but maybe.
> Then again, my science teacher, in 7th grade, believes that our classroom rat bred through the bars.
> 
> And sources. The last giving a possible explanation, although they are skeptical.
> ...


Have you ever seen the videos online of rats mating? The first 2 links you posted are "he said, she said". 

The third gave an "alternate explanation" as to why people think they "might" have bred through the bars. Of course, the alternate explanation involved a breeding with a male in the cage. Thus producing a litter and retention a second litter......... OK, I've heard of snakes and "sperm retention" that can produce a second litter "years after the initial breeding"..... It's a stretch for a rat, but I guess it could happen.

Now, in order for a rat to breed through the bars, the female would either have to hang on the wall or ceiling of the cage. She would also have to have her vagina pressed against the bars to allow the male access. Gravity would make it very difficult to impossible to do it hanging from the ceiling. So, hanging from the wall would be the most probable way for it to happen. The female would still have to be hanging from the side of the cage, while having her vagina pressed against the bars. Then the male would have to be coordinated enough hit the target. He would also have to be hanging from the wall on the outside of the cage while attempting to breed. Just doing it "once" probably isn't enough. He'd have to "hit the mark" several times. Then even if the male did hit the mark, several times, that's still no guarantee that your female would become pregnant from that encounter. So, they might have to repeat this process through several heat cycles before she finally got pregnant. I really don't see this happening.

I know people have "claimed" it happened, but it's more likely someone intentionally put a male in with a female or a female simply escaped, came across a willing male, and ended up pregnant. There had been "no" documented cases where a female rat got pregnant from being bred through the bars. There has only been "he said, she said".

BTW have you actually seen this wild rat in your house? If so, are you sure it's the right species to actually produce a viable litter with your girl? Now, assuming there's a wild male and the right species to get the job done..... You'd have to ask yourself, was there a time she escaped? Could she have escaped and someone else put her back without telling you? Could she have been out of your sight long enough during "free range" and she encountered this wild male rat.... It only takes a few seconds.... Could it be that she's just eating too much??


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daize is very much correct. To be vulgar, rats can ONLY mate in the "doggy" position. The male must mount the female from behind, very close quarters. The female must also have initiated the interaction and position herself with her butt in the air (lordosis) and receive him. This is not a viable thing with wire cage bars separatin them.


It is likely she is just growin. Rats don't even show pregnancy until the very last week more like last days. Especially if you are pumping her with protein.


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Im not pumping her with protein yet... But i dont think its just growing. 
I have seen his head briefly... It was about the size of an adult rats, i didnt think much of it at the time.

Ill assume I am over reacting again, i guess...
Watch closely, but won't worry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd just like to point out that having them for over 3 weeks isn't a *definite* sign that she's not mated before the day you got her. There are reports I've read online that female rats can "store" sperm for quite some time in-uterus before actually becoming pregnant. That said, it's pretty well accepted that it's impossible to mate through bars. Keep an eye on her, but don't panic. Whatever happens, happens. Technically you don't have to really increase protein intake until *after* she gives birth anyway, when she's nursing, so just keep your eyes peeled and wait it out =)


----------

